# Fatty lump Or Abcess?



## Nummy (Dec 25, 2011)

I discovered a lump about the size of a golf ball on the belly of my 9 year old male dutch last Friday. When I first noticed it it seemed soft and doughy at that time. I took him to see the vet that following Saturday and the lump seemed much smaller than it was the night before. The vet said it was just a fatty lump and did not do a needle aspiration on it at that time. It has been a week since that visit and the lump seems a bit firmer to the touch and he seems to be uncomfortable when he lays on it. I gave him some metacam and then he was able to lay down in a comfortable position. I am wondering what a fatty lump should feel like vs a abcess. I don't want to poke at him much since it may be painful for him. He is active and eating and drinking and playing as normal. His stool is also normal. I am concerned about doing an invasive surgery on him at his age and won't likely do anything that will involve a big surgery. I read somewhere that someone had a rabbit with an abcess that was opened a little and the pus was squeezed out and the rabbit was fine. I could maybe do that if that is not too painfull for the rabbit to endure. Does anyone know if medication can be given to treat an abcess? Also if it is a fatty lump, will it grow bigger or cause pain or discomfort? I will be taking him back to the vet to get a second opinion hopefully by Wednesday as all the vets are closed for the holidays. I will be asking for a needle aspiration for some kind of answer. What do you guys think this sounds like to you? Has anyone had a similar problem like this kindof thing? Any advice is welcome.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't think of anything to consider that you haven't mentioned. Maybe someone else can be of more help.et:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 26, 2011)

anti-biotics are usually used to treat abscesses but it doesn't sound like you have one. Maybe re-visit the vet or at least call and express your concerns.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's an interesting study done on "lumps" found on pet rabbits: http://vet.sagepub.com/content/44/5/579.full


----------



## MandyK (Dec 26, 2011)

One of my rabbits had an abscess and it sounds like what you're explaining. It was firm to the touch (not squishy or moveable) and he wasn't comfortable laying on it. He had to have it removed surgically.


----------



## Nummy (Dec 26, 2011)

Today he seems in good spirits, I have even seen him from time to time laying on his belly. I checked the lump today and it feels like it is changing like kindof turning in another direction or something. Not sure if I just didn't notice that before but it felt a little firmer. I am going to try to see if the vet is open tomorrow and ask to speak with the vet and see what she thinks. I really hope it is only just a fat lump, as like I said he is quite old nine years, even in that study that pamnock linked said the average lifespan is 5-10 years. So I am keeping my fingers crossed for the little guy. I will keep this thread updated so you all will know soon whats going on.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 27, 2011)

Best wishes.


----------



## Nummy (Dec 28, 2011)

:yahoo: We went to the vet this afternoon, and the vet said she felt that the lump was a fatty lump aswell. I am very relieved that it is not something to worry over at this time. She didn't want to do a needle aspiration on him yet, but said we will recheck the size next week on a follow up. She took measurments of it's current size so we can monitor the growth. If it continues to grow we are then going to do a needle check on it and see if it's something more sinister. But untill then he is going to be okay. At the moment she said the lump is a surface lump, and not internal or involving the organs or anything which is also great news. I am so glad my little guy will be okay!


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 28, 2011)

Great news. :toast:


----------

